# How Gold is your Golden??



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Its amazing that just one breed can produce so many different colorings on each pup. What color gold is your pup?

Murphy is Golden with a light undercoat. Looks like he has highlights


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's Charlie........Do I vote golden?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergie is light now, but I suspect will darken as he gets his "big boy coat."


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would think Charlie is a light golden. Since I have 2 I didn't vote........... however, I would consider Maggie golden and Penny a dark golden.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Here's Charlie........Do I vote golden?


If it were me looking at him, I would call him a Light Golden, but I am not an expert. And very handsome by the way..


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I would think Charlie is a light golden. Since I have 2 I didn't vote........... however, I would consider Maggie golden and Penny a dark golden.


I made it so you could vote for more than one, since I know lots of you guys have more than one pup


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Fergie is light now, but I suspect will darken as he gets his "big boy coat."


I was told to look at the color of there ears to determine what color there final coat will be. Murphy was pretty light when we brougt him home, and has darkend up quite a bit.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OK, 2 for lgt golden......so that's what I'll do. I thought he was pretty light but then I've seen REALLY light goldens.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I guess I should have made one of the options White, crap! Sorry to you guys with White Goldens!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I voted one light and one dark...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I added cream/white for you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> I made it so you could vote for more than one, since I know lots of you guys have more than one pup


Thanks... I went back and voted


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I added cream/white for you!


Thank you!!


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

creamy with shades of light golden on the top and tail and face and ears are not creamy at all


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't know if I am saying it right  the color is changing as they're growing up :S


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

naderalmaleh said:


> I don't know if I am saying it right  the color is changing as they're growing up :S


I got it


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I have one of each Tucker is my dark red golden boy and Tanner is just a very pretty golden color - right in the middle. I love them both but I really like the darker ones.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My first Golden Charlie 1 was very golden then Sadie was cream and golden she had a strange coat then Meg was almost white and Daisy is cream/white the same as Charlie 2.
But i love them what ever the colour.

Maggie


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

I have one of each to.. Skipper I would say is Golden and Misty is Dark Golden


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Looing at Willow's ears she should be Golden but it is quite hard to tell with a pup!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

All of mine are registered as "Golden" on their papers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have a dark golden and golden. Love their differences in colors


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska is in bet.a light & a dark golden!.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey is a medium gold color... I think he wears it well... lol

Julie and Jersey


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

On his papers, he is Light Golden? But he looks plain ole golden to me? I said Light, but I think Im leaning toward Golden. 

Jenna - What did you put for Zander?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I put Zander as light... he's lighter than most, like a show Golden is... but not white or cream. I put Keira as dark as she is getting redder but compared to some is probably "golden"


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Zander and Keira comparison. This was a few days after I got him, and his feathering was still really hacked off. But you can tell his color.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I selected Golden but some may consider Peanut and Peaches to be Dark Golden. They have light undercoats though. Buddy is a light golden.He's actually my Blondie


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I am very happy to see this poll to pop up, I was always wondering myself about setting it up, but never did.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie's color never caught up with his ears. He is light gold everywhere except for his ears which are a medium gold.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I would think Charlie is a light golden. Since I have 2 I didn't vote........... however, I would consider Maggie golden and Penny a dark golden.


Your two look like my two, and I voted the same way.....


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

my Katie had the most beautiful lustrous gold coat I ever saw ( I admit my lack of objectivity)

She was my once in a lifetime dog - how I miss her


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Color Wheel of Goldens*

I found this picture on a website, thought it would be very appropriate for this post.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Samson is Golden Golden.  When the sun hits him, he actually has parts of him that sparkle. He does have creamy highlights and under-belly.

Delilah is none of the above. She is color of brown sugar.

I don't think my pictures show their true colors.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd say Banner is a kind of darker medium gold??? I voted Golden.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson is "golden".


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

kellange123 said:


> I found this picture on a website, thought it would be very appropriate for this post.


I love this picture! I think a Golden looks beautiful in every color shown!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

(looking at photo left-right)both Oliver and Gabriella are both somewhere between 2nd/3rd in the line up, whilst Gracie is between 5th/6th.


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Diamond is a light golden.


----------



## carlasmum (Oct 22, 2006)

Carla was almost white as a pup, at puppy class someone asked if she was a baby seal ! 
In the UK most of the goldens are very light I don't think I have ever seen a dark golden .


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i voted light golden, although Sam has gotten a very distinct "orangey" color to his coat in certain lights.. he's my little strawberry blondie


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

Jenny's mom was a dark golden, dad a medium golden, so I would suspect she would be a dark golden. She was also the darkest of the litter.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Maddie is Golden...between light Gold...and when wet she tend to have the 'red' side to her.


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*I'd have to say Daisy is a Light Golden*


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky is Golden somewhere between medium and light....In the winter he's much lighter as he has so much more coat. In summer he sheds alot of his white....


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

I voted light golden for Farley.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

Shelby is a Dark, Zander is a Light, and Maya Very Light color Gold...


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Bailey is Golden and certain light conditions will cast kind of an orange-ish color to him. Riley is a lighter shade of Golden. 

Really, the color spectrum of Goldens is quite varied, just another reason they ALL are so beautiful.

~Jackie


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I LOVE that golden color wheel!!!!  Where was that back in art class in third grade? That would've been so much more fun!!!


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

We used to call roxy our little arctic fox when she was a baby - she was soooo pale. She gets comments all the time - even here in england where paler ones are far more common. 

I'd love a deep golden one - some of the reddish coloured ones on here a gorgeous!


----------



## carlasmum (Oct 22, 2006)

The beautiful Roxy looks very similar to my girl.Where was she from ?
I'm just down the road from you in Derbyshire and work in Nottingham ! small world


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Baileys cream/white. Hes from UK lines.

He had slightly darker ears as a little puppy but he hasn't gotten as dark as I expected him to.


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

carlasmum said:


> The beautiful Roxy looks very similar to my girl.Where was she from ?
> I'm just down the road from you in Derbyshire and work in Nottingham ! small world


They have the same noses and eyes don't they  

She's from Boston in lincolnshire - Paudell Easter Plantagenet at Kerrien and Paudell Pure Passion are her gt-grandparents on her dads side - which is where I think the real boxy (for the want of a better word) nose and jaw comes from. I've seen soooo many goldens now, that I can generally spot which golden will have that line in them.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

RoxyNoodle said:


> They have the same noses and eyes don't they
> 
> She's from Boston in lincolnshire - Paudell Easter Plantagenet at Kerrien and Paudell Pure Passion are her gt-grandparents on her dads side - which is where I think the real boxy (for the want of a better word) nose and jaw comes from. I've seen soooo many goldens now, that I can generally spot which golden will have that line in them.


omg! Paudell Easter Plantagenet is Baileys great grandfather too!


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

MisterBailey said:


> omg! Paudell Easter Plantagenet is Baileys great grandfather too!


So Roxy and Bailey are distant cousins!! I really love hearing about how Roxy's related to other goldens. 

I've jst had a look through some photo's to find one that looks like Bailey - they're similar round the muzzle and ears (roxy's ears are a shade darkder than the rest of her to) don't you think?


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

RoxyNoodle said:


> So Roxy and Bailey are distant cousins!! I really love hearing about how Roxy's related to other goldens.
> 
> I've jst had a look through some photo's to find one that looks like Bailey - they're similar round the muzzle and ears (roxy's ears are a shade darkder than the rest of her to) don't you think?


Their head shape is quite similar. Baileys father has a very "blocky" head, one of the first things I noticed about him when I saw him. 
this is Baileys info on k9data...any other common relatives? http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=275978


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Certainly has - Baileys Gt Gt grandand (Sansue Alliance's dad) is Ch Sansue Golden ruler - who is Roxy's Gt Gt gt grandad - funnily enough - both are on the Dams side too.


----------



## carlasmum (Oct 22, 2006)

HI Cousins , Carla has Sansue Golden ruler in her pedigree .He is her gt grandad on the sire side .


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

Where abouts did you get her from, what's her kennel name? Roxy's is Shardorma Snow Princess. I don't know if you remember but christmas 2005 we had a fair bit of snow - between xmas and new years - so that's where the snow bit came from. 

We're considering getting a new puppy - but in the summer this time. I think it was the coldest spring for a-g-e-s when we were trying to house train - it was awful!

Where about's do you work? (If you don't mind me being nosey? )


----------



## carlasmum (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi,
Carla was from Derbyshire her breeder breeds Gunhills Goldens , Carla's pedigree name is Gunhills Night Signature .
We brought her home at the end of August 2006 it was like landing on Mars ! as we had never had a dog before . Although toilet training was the easy bit she was house trained in 3 weeks .
We went to some puppy talks in Nottingham by Sheila Hocken who was very good.
Has Roxy been spayed ? I'm planning to get Carla spayed in a couple of months


----------



## RoxyNoodle (Nov 9, 2007)

I know what you mean about the shock of getting them home - we've both had dogs before when we were younger - never from puppies though and nothing prepares you for 6 weeks of not sitting down for longer than 30 seconds, when you realise all has gone quiet to finding the little monster chowing down on your shoes:doh:

I've heard of sheila - I think a friend of mine with a batty chocolate lab attended some of her classes and said she was really good. We took roxy to classes with this women called Madelaine (Madsway) and she was brilliant with her. I had this lunatic dog bouncing about on the end of the lead, Madelaine took her off me and I swear Roxy turned into another dog in seconds. Made me realised just how rubbish I'd been!

She has been spayed - last September. It was worrying on the day, (i cried after I dropped her off) but it's amazing how quickly they recover. I'm sooo glad we decided to go ahead - one day getting back from work I found a dog sniffing at our front door, howling the street down, and Roxy barking like nothing I'd heard before!!:uhoh:


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I voted Sierra as a light golden and Simon as golden. It was funny as his rescuer described him as orange. LOL!


----------



## OtG (Dec 30, 2007)

Bradman is almost white. The breeder's husband apparently kept saying he looked like a little polar bear! Almost four months old now and he still hasn't darkened up much, and there's only a tiny bit of colour in his ears so I can't see him darkening up THAT much, we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty's ears, face and head are well..rust colored, so I voted dark golden. Behind his head though, his baby coat is a bit lighter.


----------

